# Christmas rocks-December 12th



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

:sm02:


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Fun, great, creative, awesome, fantabulous & inspiring!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love them ????


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

so many creative people out there!


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

I LOVE the Holy Family and the Reindeer rocks! Could you ship them to Minnesota?


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Wish now we had collected large stones on the beach,we collected Quarts,Love seeing your work,


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice paintings; what type of pens do you use on the rocks.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

pfoley said:


> Very nice paintings; what type of pens do you use on the rocks.


These aren't my rocks, they are from Pinterest but I do use paint pens and nail polish when I paint mine.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Chezl said:


> These aren't my rocks, they are from Pinterest but I do use paint pens and nail polish when I paint mine.


Thank you, never heard of painting with nail polish. Can you post some of your rocks for us. Would love to see them.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Fantastic job. :sm24:


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

pfoley said:


> Thank you, never heard of painting with nail polish. Can you post some of your rocks for us. Would love to see them.


I haven't painted any for a while and I also used to paint mushrooms. Nail polish really works for me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice! Someone is very talented.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I love all of these. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Love all!!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

These are really cute!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Well someone sure is talented. Beautiful work.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Love your rock paintings.


----------



## madstitcher123 (Mar 23, 2014)

Amazing idea! You have an amazing talent. Both days rock are beautiful. Merry Christmas


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

They all are great, but I really love the tree.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Love the tree, snowman and NOEL ones especially. Great job. I also noticed your cute nails! So clever!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful paintings! They're wonderful! Lovely talent!!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

You did a wonderful job on these rocks .Do you leave them for others to find or do you keep them or gift them ?


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Helma said:


> You did a wonderful job on these rocks .Do you leave them for others to find or do you keep them or gift them ?


These aren't my rocks, they are from Pinterest.


----------

